# I saw my tuxedo sea urchin poop today!!



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe this seems like a strange post, but I did see him poop! So wild. Out of this tiny, tiny hole comes a series of pink (could have been the blue lighting, but looked pink LOL), small little pellets. At first the fish went for them, thinking it was food, but left them alone. I do have lots of coraline algae he must be eating, so pink seems like a reasonable color:roll: So TINY!!! Incredible life in my SW tank.

Lovin' it!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Your thread title made me laugh out loud  As for urchin poop - well you don't see that every day do you?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, your thread made me ROTFL!!!! :lol:
A urchin Poop - A-MAZ-ING!!!! :lol: Congrats 
Did you get pics - it not that i at awe or anything


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

oh man I'm jealous!!! patience amanda.... sweet sweet patience. Nothing good happens fast in an aquarium. Keep it simple stupid.... and every other line thrown out to noobies... that's what im telling myself


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

aussieJJDude said:


> Wow, your thread made me ROTFL!!!! :lol:
> A urchin Poop - A-MAZ-ING!!!! :lol: Congrats
> Did you get pics - it not that i at awe or anything


I thought of getting my phone for a pic, but figured by the time I got it he'd be done. I could have done it, knowing now that the itsy, bitsy round pink poops kept coming, and I would have had time. ;-) Next time, I'll get a picture. If there is a next time:lol: It looked like a round candy dispenser, with small bits of treats coming out one by one!

Gwen


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

hilarious!! i've seen my urchin do this several times. the first time i noticed this stuff in the water, i couldn't for the life of me figure out what it was and then i actually saw him pooping. also saw the fish go after it. what a big disappointment for them! LOL


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hah, that's awesome! Good job Mr. Urchin!
I'm sure the non-fish people would not appreciate the joy of this moment!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, I must admit, not as "rare" to see as I thought. Looked at him today, briefly and he was pooping! A little poop machine!


----------

